# Laptop Owners Contents Insurance Beware



## squiggley (8 Jun 2009)

A Word of Warning

For those of you out there with laptops I would make sure that you are adequately covered with your contents insurance.

Just over a month ago my laptop slid off my lap whilst  I was trying to settle my little one and fill a fish tank via a hose and surf the internet at the same time. However you have to pretend that you asleep in order to get him asleep. I dozed of briefly and woke with a start when I remembered the tank filling. As I scrambled to get up the laptop fell off my lap. Luckily the tank was only 3/4 full.

I phoned up my insurance to make a claim only to told it wouldn't be covered even though I had paid extra for accidental cover.

The reason being is that the laptop wasn't listed separately and accidental cover only covers non portable equipment. 

I was sure that at the time when I took the cover out I asked to make sure that things like laptops and portable tvs were covered.  After several heated telephone conversations they finally agreed to listen to the recordings taken at the time and found that I had asked the question but the sales person hadn't answered the question so they have agreed to repair/replace it and as a measure of goodwill have waived any excess.

So make sure your laptops/portable items are covered


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jun 2009)

Many thanks for the info.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Nice one, cheers for the heads up.  I assume that was under contents cover?

Sam


----------



## Simon D (9 Jun 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nice one, cheers for the heads up.  I assume that was under contents cover?
> 
> Sam



Cheers squiggley, shame it had to go that far.

Sam!!!!! It's not going to be part of the buildings insurance :!: I know what you mean though, I have accidental cover inside and outside the home but there are restrictions on what I can claim outside i.e. cash  or unregistered items upto Â£500.

there again non-portable items??? What's all that about? My golf clubs are covered. Who's your insurer? not that it mattters, they'll all say no til you argue!


----------



## Themuleous (9 Jun 2009)

Worth an ask 

Sam


----------



## squiggley (9 Jun 2009)

It was AA insurance.


----------

